# Automatic Gate- Barrier codes



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I am looking for the codes concerning automatic gate/barrier installations.

Loops, locations safety edges, signage etc. I have run across a "UL 325" reference but it is not exactly what I was looking for. I need something that I can do a design off of, that will meet code.
Thanks.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JohnR said:


> I am looking for the codes concerning automatic gate/barrier installations.
> 
> Loops, locations safety edges, signage etc. I have run across a "UL 325" reference but it is not exactly what I was looking for. I need something that I can do a design off of, that will meet code.
> Thanks.



Maybe this will help you John..http://www.hooverfence.com/catalog/entry_systems/doorking1601-1602/1601-065-M-05-07-INT.pdf


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I am doing a sliding gate, was thinking more of distance from gate for the loops. 
Do I need a 4x20 loop, (32' opening), or do I need to make it 6'x16? 
Does the loops need to be 4' from the gate or 8'? etc...

Vehicles only, type III gate, tractor trailers, boxt trucks, cars. No pedestrian traffic.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I actually just finished a 30' sliding gate install. ASTM F2200 has everything you want to know.

-John


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Big John, but that ASTM standard has only to do with pinch points, and things pertaining to the actual install of the gate. That's not my territory on this one, I have to do the controls and wiring. It is very good to know however.:thumbsup:

So, after having paid an *outrageous price *of 35$ for 3.5 pages of pdf, I still don't have the answers. From what I saw online, that certainly did look as if it *should* have had the correct info. Don't like ASTM anymore.:no:

I need placement of safety edges, photo eyes, vehicular sensing loops, etc.


----------



## Pearce Services (Sep 9, 2012)

Induction loops are not an acceptable safety device for UL325 compliance, as it is only designed to protect the vehicle, open a gate, or hold open. UL325 is for pedestrian protection (entrapment). 

You will need a series of "failsafe" contact sensors, photoeyes, and a motor with an internal sensor to reverse if the gate meets resistance. Devices need to protect in both the opening and closing directions.

Liftmaster has a great guide to show locations for compliance. Check out their website www.liftmaster.com

If it is not too late, and you still need help with this, feel free to contact me for assistance, but in any installation, you should let the manufacturer design and provide the configuration and all the necessary components.

__________________________________
Kevin


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

For what it is worth you may want to check with your insurance carrier, I am pretty sure I have read there are some specific things about gates and liability.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

The job is done, what I ended up with was two photo eye sets across the gate area, free exit loop, and reverse loop, and pressure switches on both ends of the sliding gate. The gate controller and motor have pressure sensing inside, reversing etc. I used linear remote systems and a powermaster controller.

I like the powermaster, as the motor to gate chain is all gearbox, not chain, and there is only one more little chain that drives the end stops. 

The gate is 32' across the driveway. The customer needed a doorbell at the gate for deliveries. So, as I had an extra remote input on the reciever, I was able to have that last input run a RIB in the building, which rang the bell at the recieving dock. For the doorbell, I took one remote, and soldered on a wire to the back of the remote, set the code, and Scotchcoated:laughing: it. The wire I ran to a typical doorbell button which mounts on the outside of a post. Works great.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

The toughest thing about the safety loops was making sure that they would work for a tractor trailer, and a motor cycle. There is a lot of steel in the ground nearby, buried. It is from an old building that was demo'd and crushed a long time ago. Finally got it though.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JohnR said:


> The toughest thing about the safety loops was making sure that they would work for a tractor trailer, and a motor cycle. There is a lot of steel in the ground nearby, buried. It is from an old building that was demo'd and crushed a long time ago. Finally got it though.


I have not worked with them but it must be tough.

I had lifted pickup truck that seemed to be invisible to some of the loops at traffic lights near my home. Cars would trip them, tractor trailer units would trip them but I would sit there in my pick up through a bunch of light cycles waiting for someone to pull in behind me to trip them. :blink:


----------



## Pearce Services (Sep 9, 2012)

JohnR said:


> The job is done, what I ended up with was two photo eye sets across the gate area, free exit loop, and reverse loop, and pressure switches on both ends of the sliding gate. The gate controller and motor have pressure sensing inside, reversing etc. I used linear remote systems and a powermaster controller.
> 
> I like the powermaster, as the motor to gate chain is all gearbox, not chain, and there is only one more little chain that drives the end stops.
> 
> The gate is 32' across the driveway. The customer needed a doorbell at the gate for deliveries. So, as I had an extra remote input on the reciever, I was able to have that last input run a RIB in the building, which rang the bell at the recieving dock. For the doorbell, I took one remote, and soldered on a wire to the back of the remote, set the code, and Scotchcoated:laughing: it. The wire I ran to a typical doorbell button which mounts on the outside of a post. Works great.


 
I thought you might be done already, as it was an old post, I Like the Powermaster also, we have bunch of them here in the Boston area. If you ever do another PowerMaster, make contact with Power Door Products, Paul Cardillo, he will make sure you have all you bases covered, he is not far from you.

I am glad it worked out well for you. Is someone offering them a planned maintenance contract to ensure that the safeties are tested and stay in working order?

_______________________________________
Kevin


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Working on that I have a old service layout from '06 but am not sure how real the numbers are. Maybe I could pm yiu with it? Would you know if it is still reasonable?


----------



## Pearce Services (Sep 9, 2012)

I can look at it, and reply with my rates. I would guess that CT is similar to MA, the real difference would be the travel time to the site.


----------

